# S&W 460 Pros vs Cons



## auwalker24 (Jan 6, 2010)

I have a S&W 460 and have owned it for several years although it doesn't get much use which is my own fault. But for those of you that are much more educated on handguns what are the pros and cons of this caliber? And in your opinon is it better than the .50 caliber S&W makes? I know it has less knock down power but has a much higher projectile velocity....thats about all i "think" i know.

1.) I know one of the cons is the available ammo is very expensive.


----------



## ironinn (Jan 11, 2010)

my 460 is great... shoots 454 and 45 long, which cost a lot less... it out shoots the 500 at any distance... and is very flat out to 100yds... downside gun is big and heavy ... requires a scope for long range...if you flinch, best sell the gun, because it jumps


----------



## auwalker24 (Jan 11, 2010)

I shoot it well as i have had it for several years...but it took a few rounds to get the "flinch" out of me. But it doesnt kick or jump nearly as bad as some 44's i have shot. I actually am pretty confident and accurate up to 50 yards with the iron sights....i dont have a scope. It is heavy but i think the way it is weighted allows users to keep a very steady hold on aim.

ironinn - I have never shot anything but the .460 rounds out of it. My question to you and anyone else knowledgeable with this gun, is it just as accurate, fast (velocity) with the 454 and 45 long round? And is it, just as the .460, more than enough to knock down some meat for the freezer?


----------



## Marlin_444 (Jan 11, 2010)

I liked shooting my 460ES just at dark; WOW you get about a 2-3 foot flame out of it...  

Dancing cans at 50 yards is always fun with a BIG BOOMER, but as stated a but pricey...


----------



## abrannon (Jan 13, 2010)

> My question to you and anyone else knowledgeable with this gun, is it just as accurate, fast (velocity) with the 454 and 45 long round? And is it, just as the .460, more than enough to knock down some meat for the freezer?



Depending on teh load it can be just as accurate with 45lc, and 454's.  But it is not where near the same velocity or power for that matter.  The power/velocity goes 45lc Bottom, 454 Middle, and 460 Top.  

Using the right ammo (do not hunt with "Cowboy Action" ammo) and within the correct range the 45LC will drop anything in Georgia, as will the 454 and of course the 460.  However the 45LC will do it with less recoil, and will cost less.


----------



## ironinn (Jan 13, 2010)

454s and 45 longs work fine but closer ranges as they are not as fast..(point of interest) if you use nonjacketed lead 45 longs check for leading in the forcing cone before you use 460s as that condition may raise pressure significantly... I have a scope on my 460 and a shoulder holster is the way to go... no need to bring the rifle along...


----------



## auwalker24 (Jan 14, 2010)

abrannon said:


> Depending on teh load it can be just as accurate with 45lc, and 454's.  But it is not where near the same velocity or power for that matter.  The power/velocity goes 45lc Bottom, 454 Middle, and 460 Top.
> 
> Using the right ammo (do not hunt with "Cowboy Action" ammo) and within the correct range the 45LC will drop anything in Georgia, as will the 454 and of course the 460.  However the 45LC will do it with less recoil, and will cost less.



Thanks guys....learned a lot. The .460 ammo is just way too expensive and wanted to know what kind of results i would get with the others and yall have provided that. Thanks again!


----------



## Marlin_444 (Jan 15, 2010)

Define "Way Too Expensive"...  Hornady .460 200 Grain SST's for $27.00...  

Use .45LC's for plinking...  The .454's are more expensive...

I am picking up a Ruger .454 Alaskan... 

For the shear "KNOCK DOWN" power... 

If a Bear get's withing 50 yards of me, it's him or me...  

Preferably HIM...

Ron


----------



## auwalker24 (Jan 15, 2010)

Marlin_444 said:


> Define "Way Too Expensive"...  Hornady .460 200 Grain SST's for $27.00...
> 
> Use .45LC's for plinking...  The .454's are more expensive...
> 
> ...



Thats all i have shot are the Hornady SST's...actually only460 load i have ever seen around here. Don't know the price of the .454, just figured they would be much cheaper. I will have to check around and see if it is worth it....from your imply, prolly not! Thanks!


----------

